# Preposizioni articolate



## svenegas

Amigos,

¿Cuál es la preposición correcta en las siguientes dos frases por favor?

a. Tutta la storia dell'unità dell'Italia?
b. Tutta la storia dell'unità d'Italia?


----------



## nosebleed

* b. Tutta la storia dell'Unità d'Italia.*


----------



## svenegas

Gracias Nosebleed. Hice la pregunta debido a que en mi clase de italiano vi esa frase y también la siguiente:

La diffusione della mafia era dovuta anche all'incompleta unità *dell'Italia.*

Mi duda es: ¿porqué en este último caso sí se utiliza la preposición articulada? El profesor explicaba, me parece, algo que tiene que ver con el uso de "alla" en la misma frase, pero no estoy seguro que entiendo bien. ¿Pueden aclararme esto por favor?


----------



## Waldesca

Viendo estos temas me encontré con este y tengo la misma duda.¿Cuando se usa el artículo en estos casos? La Spagna, L'Italia, La Germania,etc.
Esempio:
Roberto, di dove sei?
Sono d'Italia (la) / Sono dell'Italia (di + la)


----------



## elitaliano

svenegas said:


> ...
> La diffusione della mafia era dovuta anche all'incompleta unità *dell'Italia.*
> ....


 
Encuentro esta frase correcta.
Consideren *Unità d'Italia* como una expresion fija, una forma de decir que se emplea para indicar una epoca.




Waldesca said:


> Viendo estos temas me encontré con este y tengo la misma duda.¿Cuando se usa el artículo en estos casos? La Spagna, L'Italia, La Germania,etc.
> Esempio:
> Roberto, di dove sei?
> Sono d'Italia (la) / Sono dell'Italia (di + la)


 
Antes del nombre de una nacion se suele anteponer el articulo, en la mayoria de las circustancias.
Aunque hay casos opuestos: "Fratelli d'Italia" (himno nacional)

Si yo fuera Roberto dirìa: sono italiano (no es una forma para no contestar a la pregunta  ), pero entre las dos, es la segunda la correcta: sono dell'Italia.


----------



## svenegas

Grazie elitaliano.


----------



## Duncan#21

svenegas said:


> Gracias Nosebleed. Hice la pregunta debido a que en mi clase de italiano vi esa frase y también la siguiente:
> 
> La diffusione della mafia era dovuta anche all'incompleta unità *dell'Italia.*
> 
> Mi duda es: ¿porqué en este último caso sí se utiliza la preposición articulada? El profesor explicaba, me parece, algo que tiene que ver con el uso de "alla" en la misma frase, pero no estoy seguro que entiendo bien. ¿Pueden aclararme esto por favor?


Casi siempre se usa la preposición articulada antes del País, pero cuando se habla de la unidad de Italia, es decir el hecho històrico pasado en 1861, se usa "Unità d'Italia".


----------



## Tomby

> Antes del nombre de una nacion se suele anteponer el articulo, en la mayoria de las circustancias (elitaliano).





> Casi siempre se usa la preposición articulada antes del País (Duncan#21).


Penso che non è sempre così. Per esempio, oggi ho letto sul giornale [Corriere della Sera] queste due notizie:
«_Almeno trenta persone sono morte a Bagdad in tre attentati suicidi compiuti davanti alle ambasciate *di* Iran ed*_*Egitto e contro una residenza dell'ambasciata tedesca_».
«_Ma per risolvere il giallo i carabinieri hanno allargato il raggio delle ricerche al di fuori di Como, comprendendo anche *la* Svizzera_».
Nella prima frase dovrebbe dire *dell'*Iran [*dell'*Egitto] come dice nell'altra: *la* Svizzera.
Scusate il mio italiano.
Saluti,


----------



## Neuromante

Non fidarti mai da come scrivono i giornalisti, pensa a cuanto sbagliano sui nostri giornali.

Tra l´altro: Credo sia "attentati suicida" In caso contrario sarebbero stati i signori Attentati ad essersi suicidati.


----------



## Duncan#21

Tombatossals said:


> Penso che non è sempre così. Per esempio, oggi ho letto sul giornale [Corriere della Sera] queste due notizie:
> «_Almeno trenta persone sono morte a Bagdad in tre attentati suicidi compiuti davanti alle ambasciate *di* Iran ed*_*Egitto e contro una residenza dell'ambasciata tedesca_».
> «_Ma per risolvere il giallo i carabinieri hanno allargato il raggio delle ricerche al di fuori di Como, comprendendo anche *la* Svizzera_».
> Nella prima frase dovrebbe dire *dell'*Iran [*dell'*Egitto] come dice nell'altra: *la* Svizzera.
> Scusate il mio italiano.
> Saluti,


In quel caso si usa la preposizione semplice perché si parla di 2 Paesi. Quando vengono menzionati 2 o più Paesi capita di non usare l'articolo o la preposizione articolata. Il secondo esempio non c'entra niente, non c'è preposizione. 



Neuromante said:


> Non fidarti mai da come scrivono i giornalisti, pensa a cuanto sbagliano sui nostri giornali.
> 
> Tra l´altro: Credo sia "attentati suicida" In caso contrario sarebbero stati i signori Attentati ad essersi suicidati.


Eres hispànico? Has escrito "cuanto" con la C en lugar de Q.


----------



## Neuromante

Si, ce l´ho pure scrito nella "lingua di origine" Ma non sono solito sbagliari con la Q. Anzi, normalmente sbaglio con la Q la C e la Ch, certo, ma quando scribo in spagnolo.


----------



## elitaliano

svenegas said:


> Grazie elitaliano.


 
De nada...

Mi spiace ora seminare dubbi, ma le lingue sono fatte così, non è matematica:

Se voglio dirigermi ad un popolo che sento amico direi:

Fratelli di Francia (aunque quizas della Francia)
Fratelli di Spagna (aunque quizas della Spagna

Però mai:
Fratelli di Portogallo (ma: fratelli del Portogallo)
Fratelli di Cile (ma: fratelli del Cile)

Non direi mai: l'untà di Cile, ma esclusivamente: l'unità del Cile


Mmmm... *empiricamente* mi pare di poter affermare che la regola sia che con i nomi di Paesi al maschile vada esclusivamente la preposizione articolata, mentre con i Paesi il cui nome sia femminile vada preferibilmente la preposizione semplice.


----------



## Duncan#21

elitaliano said:


> De nada...
> 
> Mi spiace ora seminare dubbi, ma le lingue sono fatte così, non è matematica:
> 
> Se voglio dirigermi ad un popolo che sento amico direi:
> 
> Fratelli di Francia (aunque quizas della Francia)
> Fratelli di Spagna (aunque quizas della Spagna
> 
> Però mai:
> Fratelli di Portogallo (ma: fratelli del Portogallo)
> Fratelli di Cile (ma: fratelli del Cile)
> 
> Non direi mai: l'untà di Cile, ma esclusivamente: l'unità del Cile
> 
> 
> Mmmm... *empiricamente* mi pare di poter affermare che la regola sia che con i nomi di Paesi al maschile vada esclusivamente la preposizione articolata, mentre con i Paesi il cui nome sia femminile vada preferibilmente la preposizione semplice.


Non so se c'entri tanto il sentire o meno amico un popolo... diciamo che non c'è una regola fissa. Prendi Cuba: non si usa mai l'articolo prima.


----------



## honeyheart

Duncan#21 said:


> Casi siempre se usa la preposición articulada antes del País, pero cuando se habla de la unidad de Italia, es decir el hecho històrico pasado en 1861, se usa "Unità d'Italia".


En esta frase el verbo "pasar" no es correcto para esta acepción, porque se entendría como "passato" y no como "capitato/successo".  Se debería usar cualquiera de sus sinónimos:

_"..., el hecho histórico ocurrido/sucedido/acontecido/acaecido en 1861, ..."_


----------



## elitaliano

Duncan#21 said:


> Non so se c'entri tanto il sentire o meno amico un popolo...


No, non c'entra nulla, mi hai frainteso: volevo solo porre degli esempi con uso di preposizione semplice e preposizione articolata.
I miei esempi avrebbero potuto funzionare anche sostituendo _fratelli_ con _nemici_. Non era quello il punto.




Duncan#21 said:


> ... diciamo che non c'è una regola fissa. Prendi Cuba: non si usa mai l'articolo prima.


 
Giusto.


----------



## El tano trucho

Salve,
vorrei portare anche degli altri esempi, che forse possono confondere ulteriormente, forse possono chiarire qualche dubbio.

"L'economia della Spagna [non direi mai "di Spagna"] è cresciuta fortemente nell'ultimo decennio"
"Il Re di Portogallo [si potrebbe anche "del Portogallo", ma mi suona 'meno giusto'] venne mandato in esilio a (...)"

Può darsi che ci sia qualche differenza fra l'uso di "di" con le preposizioni, se viene usato come complemento di specificazione o come complemento di denominazione?

Saluti,
ETT


----------



## Duncan#21

Anche nel caso si parli di Re non c'è una regola fissa, tant'è che si dice "il Re del Belgio", non "Il Re di Belgio". Sull'esempio fatto da te devo dirti però che io direi "Il Re del Portogallo".


----------

